# Is it worth it to keep these bugs & fishes?



## BamTheBoom (Jul 1, 2018)

I've been hoarding bugs and fishes that cost $5,000, $3,000, $2,000, and $1,500. It seems that villagers cap out at giving $1,500 for their quests, and even when given Tuna only get +3 to their friendship, so is it even worth it to keep fish that cost more than $1,500? Or will I need things that are rarer than Black Bass, Red Snapper, and Horned Dynastid for quests? Right now I'm level 45.


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

Apparently not really, I've been giving them the rare bugs and fish and they just give more bonuses or fortune cookies or treats??? I don't think they have anything to do with friendship levels at all since the most increase I've seen has been +3...


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 1, 2018)

The rare ones guarantee of Fortune cookies..if u dont care about cookies than they r useless...I have 3 items left I need from the cookies..so if u decide u want to sell them I will buy anything meaning I will pay50000 the old price if ur willing to sell the tuna koi Goliath beetle or the Neapolitan fish..

- - - Post Merge - - -

The rare ones guarantee of Fortune cookies..if u dont care about cookies than they r useless...I have 3 items left I need from the cookies..so if u decide u want to sell them I will buy anything meaning I will pay50000 bells the old price if ur willing to sell the tuna koi Goliath beetle or the Neapolitan fish..just message me pls


----------



## biker (Jul 2, 2018)

They are valuable but then I ask you, who the hell buys? No one buys.
So keep them to yourself and give away when animals ask, not only for the money, they give you +3 of friendship and if lucky might give you cookies too. Same with perfect fruits.


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 2, 2018)

biker said:


> They are valuable but then I ask you, who the hell buys? No one buys. Same with perfect fruits.



Lots of ppl buy them I ha r horned dynasties for sale at max price all time and they sell with in 12 hrs


----------



## BamTheBoom (Jul 2, 2018)

biker said:


> not only for the money, they give you +3 of friendship and if lucky might give you cookies too. Same with perfect fruits.



That's the thing, though. My villagers seem to only give me $1,500 max, even if I give them a $5,000 fish/bug. Unless you're snack or cookie hunting, it's better to just sell bugs and fish that sell for more than $1,500. You'll still get +3 from the $1,500 things. But I'm wanting to know if villagers will ask for things like the Napoleonfish, Koi, and Agrias butterfly for quests. So far, at level 46, I seem to be only getting requests for the common bugs and fishes and Horned Dynastid, Black Bass, and Red Snapper. Will they ask for "higher rarity" bugs and fishes as I level up?


----------



## arbra (Jul 3, 2018)

I have never had a villager ask for a specific item that is above 100 bells.  I am level 116 right now.  The over 100 bell items are purely for you to either sell (which I do not recommend) or give to villagers when they ask for an category (I want a bug, shell, fruit, or fish) without naming a specific for the chance of getting a treat and/or cookie.  It is amazing how quickly you can go through treats, and the cookies are really random with items, so I am still trying to complete the catalog.  You can also give duplicate items that you get from the cookies to Gulliver for more treats.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 3, 2018)

Nah, just sell 'em. I keep the horned dynastid, red snapper and black bass, but the rest are sold.


----------

